# DVR event recorded, but it won't play....



## ugafan (Oct 7, 2003)

I recorded the Georgia-Tennessee college football game this weekend on local CBS HD (Atlanta). The recording shows up and lists the total time as 4 hours 31 minutes. When I try to view it, the screen goes black and I see the top guide for the last "live" show I was watching. I have to PIP swap out or turn the receiver off to get back to live tv. The recording never plays.

I have rebooted using the power button and the power cord. Any help would be appreciated.

Dish 942
L281


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sounds like an issue I had with another DVR model. If rebooting did not help then the show is probably a total loss.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

You mean you have a 921 right?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

ugafan said:


> I recorded the Georgia-Tennessee college football game this weekend on local CBS HD (Atlanta). The recording shows up and lists the total time as 4 hours 31 minutes. When I try to view it, the screen goes black and I see the top guide for the last "live" show I was watching. I have to PIP swap out or turn the receiver off to get back to live tv. The recording never plays.
> 
> I have rebooted using the power button and the power cord. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I've had the same issue with the 942 since L280 but I've been able to fix it with a soft reset by holding down the power button.


----------

